# Kigtropin hgh ?



## doggs1979 (Dec 30, 2015)

Has any one heard of kigtropin hgh? Is it a good product ?


----------



## Riles (Dec 30, 2015)

I serum tested 3 batch #s last year and they came out 0.0, 0.1, and 0.4 ng/mL


----------



## doggs1979 (Dec 31, 2015)

Dam ok I appreciate that good looking out Riles.


----------



## doggs1979 (Dec 31, 2015)

Some of it is going around near me l have never heard of it . Had to ask thanks .


----------



## Riles (Dec 31, 2015)

no worries


----------



## MonsterGear (Mar 7, 2016)

Hygetropin and Evogene are much better options if you want to use the best hGH take your Genotropin 36 units or Humatrope


----------



## werewolf (Apr 6, 2016)

Kigtropin is quite popular in eastern europe, i've heard it's underdosed... never tried myself.


----------

